# Piebald buck



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

So I decided that I would sit in my stand that is good for a SW wind last night. About 20 minutes I had a piebald 4 pointer run past me. Find out that the guy who owns the property next to where I have my stand was on his property and spooked him out. First time I have ever seen one, so it made not seeing anything else worth it!! Just wish I had my camera with me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you should always have your camera ive never seen one alive.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah lesson learned!! I just hope he comes back!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope you see him again...


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

What is a Piebald Buck? Never heard that term.
________
Vaporizer Affiliate


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

BIG J LAV said:


> What is a Piebald Buck? Never heard that term.


Also called skewbald...here is a link to a guy who shot one. http://www.outdooroddities.com/2008/11/11/piebald-whitetail-deer/


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

OK, thanks, never heard the term. Guys who hunt a property next to a spot I have in Coitsville Ohio have a pic of one from this year. They called it a half Albino.
________
Rhode Island Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They are cool to see while out hunting. Saw a 6 point numerous times a few years ago and haven't seen him since. I'm guessing someone killed him, especially since I started seeing him just a few days before the gun season came in and then a few times during that gun season and there are plenty of hunters around there.

I did get a pic of a doe this year that has some extra white markings. I do not think she would be classified as anything other than having some extra white markings but it is neat anytime you see something a little different. We have never seen her prior to this year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are different than albino. Albinos are extremely rare whereas piebald deer are somewhat common at least relatively speaking alongside the number of albinos. I have never seen an albino in the wild. I think I have seen 3-4 of them over the years and never to the size of the one on the prior link.

Here is another link that explains a bit more about them.

http://www.buckmanager.com/2007/07/17/piebald-deer-what-are-they/


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a piebald 6 point running around one of the properties I hunt. I missed him during gun season last year when he was a 4 pt. Gonna give him another year or two to get bigger


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I missed an 8pt peibald buck with my compound about three years ago. he would have scored about 120 then. I his a small sappling with the arrow. I was sick about it. He had about 50% white on him. He ran up the hill and stood there looking back at me trying to figure out what had happened. The owner of the adjacent property lets some guys I know hunt and tells them every year not to shoot HIS white deer or else. I haven't seen him in a couple years but man he would be nice now.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

About 3 years ago a buddy of mine shot a nice 8pt piebald buck. Had a good size rack on him. He had a full body mount done on him. I will try gettin pics and posting it up on here.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a full albino deer around my place its really pretty


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

There were a couple of Piebalds in the Bedford Metropark a couple years ago. People used to stop in the middle of the road to watch them near the golf course. Don't drive through there much anymore, but they could still be around.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I have a full albino deer around my place its really pretty


Piebalds can be totally white as well which doesn't make them an albino. I am not saying that the one you saw is not albino but just that albinos are much, much more rare than a piebald. The eye color would be the best way to know for sure.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I have a full albino deer around my place its really pretty


I am not a supersticious person but where i hunt in west virginia there are some albino deer,mostly does, but the locals say if you shoot the white deer 7 years of bad luck will follow you! They had enough stories about the bad luck that followed some hunters, some who even died, that i passed on one twice in three days! They sure are neat in the woods though! I dont know anyone who personally have taken a white deer so if anyone does, have the tales of "bad luck" hold any water? Just wondered!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My buddies Piebald Buck. Not the greatest photo in the world sorry.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

friday night i was out in my stand hunting a new to me area this year and i had about 2 does and a small buck run out into the field. bout 5 mins later i seen another deer come out into the field looked a bit funny it came closer ( still outta range) and there it was my first ever piebald deer he is a 6pt not a big deer. so sat morning i got back in my stand once again all the deer ran out into the field so i decided that before the afternoon hunt i was going to move my stand 70 yds i got down at 930am which is a bit early but i have a long walk back to my house moved my stand and while i was just about done guess what trots by me at 15yds lol that dang piebald. that was the last time i have seen him so far hoping to get out this week and try again very cool deer and being young i am hoping he will act like a young deer and make many mistakes so i can get a shot


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a photo from the Seneca White Deer Website. If you're ever up around Seneca Lake NY you can see them on 96A.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

nice lookin buck.....would be huge without that broken brow tine.....id still sling an arrow


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

just go down to va there all over the place


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats sweet, hope you see him again. A few years ago I saw a piebald doe one night, so the next night I made a move to where I saw her the night before. Well she came in to about 20 yds but it was'nt a real clear shot and I was sure she was going out in the corn field for a clear shot. She turned and went the wrong way and I never saw her again, bummer!  It was still really cool to see her. Good luck! :!


----------

